# Cool Birthday Present: Halloween Quilt



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful! How thoughtful of her.  Gotta good m.i.l.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww that's so generous. You can tell all the thought and detail that went into it. Very nice. I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

That is absolutely lovely! Wish I had the patience to make something like it. It's pretty enough to display all year.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Ween12amEternal said:


> That is absolutely lovely! Wish I had the patience to make something like it. It's pretty enough to display all year.


*Ditto!! Such a lovely gift! Would make a perfect wall-hanging too!*


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, such a lovely and thoughtful gift!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

So pretty! Love the colors and the stitching - what a wonderful gift!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's so fantastic! What a super cool mother-in-law... She's a _*Halloween Queen.*_


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

aww i really like that.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice, wish I had one!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I had an amazing MIL as well. That in itself is a blessing. But to add such an awesome, personal gift to the mix? WOW! This is fabulous.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

wow that is beautiful. I would love one too! I don't have a Halloween blanket. Very unique that it was hand made, you can't get that in a store!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*My mother makes quilts and I can tell you that that has one a lot of work in it. What a nice thing to do for someone who loves Halloween.*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Lovely, lovely, what a beautiful gift! She's really a talented quilter! 

My aunt back in Quebec used to quilt with my mom (now passed on) all winter long- still quilts even though she is 88 now! M'Tante Julie also still leaves her quilting frame up all year long for friends/relatives to come by & work with her on the latest project. 

Hurrah For Family Quilters!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That's a great quilt! I wish I knew how to sew


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Wow! That is an amazing quilt! I wish somebody would make me one for my birthday! 

Its very nice and will keep you warm all of October! Even after the big chilly night when all the TOT's have cleared the streets and went back home to enjoy their candy filled sacks! *


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That is so pretty.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That is awesome! Definately a quilt to keep out all year round!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Aww that's so generous. You can tell all the thought and detail that went into it. Very nice. I've always wanted one of those.


I've always wanted a thoughtful mother in law too! _Ooops, I mean beautiful quilt! _


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I quilt and I own that pattern. It is a log cabin variation from Kwik Crazy Kwilter. I LOVE it done in Halloween fabrics. My husband says it would also look nice as a table runner, if I only did it with 5 blocks or so. Is it hand or machine quilted? Your mother-in-law did a beautiful job on it. What fabric is on the back and did she label it for you? Labels document who made it, who got it, and when it was made, the name of the pattern etc. Your quilt is _very lovely_


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is beautiful! Very cool.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool!! This has inspired me to post pics of mine. My mom made me one about four years ago...hand quilted ...all orange and black....I will need to post pics!! Very, very beautiful quilt your MIL made for you!!! Thats really exciting!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

That is stunning! That is just awesome!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful quilt and just love the colors! Somehow I missed this one. Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

awesome! i would use that all year round.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow that is freaking awesome! I just starting crocheting blankets but I still haven't tackled quilting yet.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

That is one beautiful quilt! I have the little mummy fabric - actually I have a whole box and drawer full of Halloween fabric and you've inspired me to get my quilt started!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful! She does nice work...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Ooh! I love, love, love, love, love that!!!


----------

